# Satinwood / Burl Panel



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Powdered Pigments and Oil ..... and Acrylic......


Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> awesome work!


Thank You !


Michael Tust


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Truly amazing! Thanks for posting.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Truly amazing! Thanks for posting.


Thanks Damon....



Michael Tust


----------

